# Appli calendrier s ouvre et se ferme aussitot



## chafouine21 (29 Mars 2015)

Bonjour 

Mon appli calendrier s ouvre deux secondes et se referme aussitot 
Comment y remédier svp 

Merci d avance


----------



## lineakd (29 Mars 2015)

@chafouine21, soit le bienvenu!
Voyons avec ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse)


----------



## chafouine21 (29 Mars 2015)

chafouine21 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Mon appli calendrier s ouvre deux secondes et se referme aussitot
> Comment y remédier svp
> ...



J ai déjà essaye et cela n e marche pas 
Avez vous une autre proposition ?


----------



## olilem (29 Mars 2015)

J'ai eu le même problème aujourd'hui. 

Résolu en désactivant le calendrier Google et en le réactivant après avoir relancer l'app calendrier une fois avant.


----------



## chafouine21 (29 Mars 2015)

Ok merci probleme résolu


----------

